# Mua Nệm Phù Hợp Với Thói Quen Khi Ngủ



## thuthuytatana (28/12/18)

Nệm và thói quen khi ngủ có sự liên quan mật thiết với nhau trong việc tác động đến chất lượng giấc ngủ của chúng ta.

Bên cạnh việc tìm hiểu giá cả và đặc điểm của các loại đệm, khi mua đệm, bạn cũng nên lưu ý đến thói quen khi ngủ của mình. Bởi vì khi bạn nằm trên chiếc nệm không phù hợp sẽ khiến bạn khó ngủ, gây ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến chất lượng giấc ngủ của bạn cũng như khả năng vận động và hiệu suất làm việc của bạn vào ngày hôm sau. Sau đây, TATANA sẽ giúp bạn phân tích để biết cách Mua Nệm Phù Hợp Với Thói Quen Khi Ngủ để bạn có thể có được một giấc ngủ thật ngon và chất lượng, cùng tham khảo qua bài viết dưới đây nhé!

*Chọn đệm theo tư thế ngủ:*
Theo lời khuyên của các các chuyên gia, với mỗi tư thế ngủ sẽ phù hợp với đặc điểm, tính chất nhất định của mỗi loại nệm:

- Nếu hay nằm nghiêng, nên chọn một tấm đệm mềm như nệm cao su thiên nhiên hay nệm cao su nhân tạo.

- Nếu hay nằm úp: Chọn một tấm đệm cứng như nệm bông ép, nệm lò xo,…sẽ giúp cột sống bạn được kéo thẳng.

- Nếu hay nằm ngửa: Chọn đệm cứng vừa phải. Nhìn chung, tư thế này phù hợp với tất cả các loại đệm.

_




Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo TATANA_​
*Chọn đệm theo thói quen của người ngủ cùng:*
Nếu người ngủ cùng bạn hay trở mình: Nệm bông ép là tốt nhất.

*Chọn đệm theo thể trạng sức khỏe của bản thân:*

- Nếu bạn thường bị nóng người lên khi ngủ: Không nên chọn đệm mút hoặc cao su vì chúng thường giữ lại nhiệt của cơ thể. Không chọn đệm mềm và khiến cơ thể bạn bị lún trong đệm. Tốt nhất nên chọn đệm lò xo, xơ dừa, hoặc bông ép.

- Nếu bạn ra nhiều mồ hôi khi ngủ, nên chọn loại đệm có thể giặt được.

- Nếu bạn bị dị ứng: Cao su, xơ dừa đều có tính kháng khuẩn và chống bụi, ẩm nên sẽ là lựa chọn tốt.

*Chọn đệm theo giai đoạn tuổi:*
Nếu bạn trên 40 tuổi thì nên chọn loại đệm mềm hơn đệm bạn từng sử dụng trước đây.

Michael Magnuson, CEO của Goodbed.com khuyến cáo tốt nhất, trước khi mua nệm, bạn nên nằm thử 10-15 phút và đổi các tư thế khác nhau. Mỗi nhà sản xuất có một tiêu chuẩn khác nhau về độ cứng của đệm vì thế bạn hãy tự đánh giá tấm đệm qua cảm nhận của mình. Nếu lúc bạn trở mình, bạn phải dùng nhiều sức lực tức là tấm đệm quá mềm. Nếu bạn cảm thấy vai và hông không có cảm giác được nâng đỡ, tức là tấm đệm quá cứng. Thậm chí, nếu người bán hàng đồng ý, hãy đi bộ chân trần trên đệm. Chân bạn càng lún xuống sâu tức là đệm càng mềm.

Qua các thông tin trên, TATANA hy vọng bạn sẽ có thêm những kiến thức bổ ích trong việc chọn mua nệm cho bản thân và gia đình. Và nếu bạn đang cần mua nệm thì hãy tham khảo ngay các dòng nệm TATANA tại đây và đừng chừng chừ click vào đây để tìm cửa hàng tatana gần mình nhất! Liên hệ tatana.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ tốt nhất bạn nhé!

_Nguồn: tatana.vn_​


----------

